# Rabbit Hunting Land



## toddb0852 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am looking for some good public or private hunting land in NW OH. If it is private land I would be willing to do some upkeep for permission to hunt.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Funk Bottoms has some good rabbits, and deer. Not too many people hunt there. Be willing to walk. They let the dam out once in a while, check the ohio DNR for maps/contact info.


----------

